# first time night hunter



## AR_guy_15 (Nov 14, 2011)

In a couple weeks after season opens im going to give night coyote hunting a try. I've never done it before. What kind of pointers do you all have to offer. I have hunted coyotes for a few years but never at night. I shoot an ar and have a couple different sight options. I have a 3-9 x 40 scope, a 0 power red/green dot and a2 style iron sights.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

A red spotlight seems to work a little better than a white one. Try not to shine directly on them, hold to the side just to where you can see their eyes until last moment. Don't second guess them, they seem to be a little more bold to me, maybe they just feel safer. Ohh yeah and try not to get as spooked as i last did when you realize one is standing right behind you...i think he was sniffing my boots :rollin: ....it cost me a coyote


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a 6-18 Mark II primary optic and a Burris Fast Fire II for a back-up 
I used a 4-12 VX-I last year that worked great but i started to notice that i never droped below 6 so when i set up my AR this year I went to a 6-18 works great so far.


----------



## AR_guy_15 (Nov 14, 2011)

I've got my 3 -9 with a red dot for a back up mounted on top. In the area we will be hunting 
the longest shot is about 175 yard and last time I was there a couple weeks ago the average shot was about 75 yards so for extreme back up u have 12 ga buck shot or my hand gun if the get real close. Is there anything different with calling at night?


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I have only used spot light a hand full of times in MN and you have to use a shotgun there. But i hunt the moon alot. The big thing i have noticed about night hunts for me is that they come from places that they would never come from in daylight hours I have them run up my 6 a couple times a year and have even seen them come across a road behind me. But the most constent problem is showing up to work with no sleep and an angry old lady cause the bed was empty in the morning but it all worth it when she sees the garage floor after I make her breakfast and tell her is cloudy the next couple days


----------



## AR_guy_15 (Nov 14, 2011)

Well I gave it a try last night. I was calling them into about 30 yards but the brush was to thick to get a clean shot in the dark. I might try a tree stand tonight. I was using a flex tone dying rabbit call and it was working great. I have a close buddy that hunts the same spot in daylight and has no luck with that call. Any ideas on that?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

can you take your buddy with ya, two manning it might be really helpfull if thier stopping in places you cant get clean shots


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't know what state you're in, so read your state game proclamation before hunting with lights. It is illegal here in ND to take animals using lights. Just FYI guys, i don't want you to get in trouble over a stupid coyote.

Refer to section 9.
http://gf.nd.gov/regulations/furbearer/index.html

xdeano


----------

